# More questions



## promower (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks for those figures. I am now looking for a pickup and plow. I have seen everything from snoway to western to meyer. Prices in these are competetive, does one have any advantages over the other? Any thoughts about spending time looking for a used one? Got John Allins new book ordered-looks pretty good. I am looking at either a powerstroke or cummins. Which pickups have a better front end? enough questions Happy Turkey eatin'


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

promower, since nobody else has answered you, I'll take a stab at it. However, take it with a grain of salt as I only have Fisher equipment.

Snoway - seems like a good unit. Advantages are being comparatively light weight.

Western - good, strong plow. Very comparable to Fisher.

Meyer - I think these often come with new trucks. Seem to have a lot of trouble with coils. Recommend carrying plenty of spare parts. 

Are these your only choices in your area?

Many will recommend getting a 3/4 ton for plowing for the stronger front end. Powerstroke or Cummins? That's like asking Ford, Chevy or Dodge. Depends on who you're talking to and what they own.

If you plan on salting/sanding consider going to a one ton with dual rear wheel. Otherwise use a tailgate salter on a 3/4 ton.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

No offence but there's always someone complaning about something major going wrong with the Meyers plows.
Weatern are great plows, I honestly dont know all that much about Snoway but the guys here seem to like them.

When buying a plow forget about how much it cost. That the least of your worries at 3am when your broke down in the road.
It's the local support & the avalibility of parts & repair guys.

Used plow's will odviously have a lot of wear on them & it can get real tricking deciding weather to buy one or not.
Is the guy selling it because its a bad plow, or because he's outta business? Check all the welds for the slightest of cracks & if its been repaired before. Check the cylinders for being pitted. Rust, the pump, etc... You can find some GREAT deals out there but there are also some horrible ones. Be carefull... Also see about the mount. Will it fit on your truck or will you have to shell out a few hundred for a new one? do thay even make one for your truck?


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Western and Fisher are good.
Boss and Blizzard are good.
Meyers is bad.
Snowway is good, but abit lightweight.

All of the above are just my opinion. Opinions vary. I also agree that the initial cost has little to do with ongoing cost. Having a good dealer is more important that which brand plow....


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Have had most experience with SnoWay - I like them but think they're a little light weight for parking lot duty. I would not plow parking lots with the lexan - you'll crack the mulboards and need to replace them. Go with steel if you're doing commercial. Of course then you loose the advantage of lighter weight.

I have owned Meyer's... didn't like them. My personal experience says I won't buy Meyers.

I bought Boss V's this year (3). We'll see how they stand up, so far so good (two to three plows at 1" so far). So far so good, but we really haven't put them to the test. 

I can only imagine that Western/Fischer are equally good plows. I think bottom line comes down to dealer support. Where will you get it when the proverbial crap hits the fan. Pay the extra dollars necessary to get the support if needed.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Plow choices*

I prefer a full trip edge and have run Western and Myers for years.

Also, I ran with belt driven lift pumps, not electric motor pumps.

Now for all you Myers haters, let me tell you that a Myers plow will last as long as any other brand if you take care of it. You need to grease the pins, check the wear points, and check the spring tension from time to time. If you take care of your equipment it will serve you well regardless of brand.

If i were to buy a new plow today, I would buy a new Western V-plow, but set up my own belt driven hydraulic system.


----------

